# Chuck



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Pick up Nova DVR today. Is there anything special I have to do with the chuck before reverse turning? I'm concerned about it flying off.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a oneway chuck that has a grub set screw in the adaptor. I will tighten this just slightly which will keep it on. I have also found that with my Vicmarc that while turning the piece it tightens down so when I put it in reverse to sand and I am at a slow speed generally less than 500 rpm or so I don't worry about it much. I have never had one come off.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

You should only be sanding when running the lathe in reverse, and that is a *LOW* speed operation. Some chucks do have a set screw that help hold it in place in reverse. If it does not have a set screw, run it even a little slower. Still, when ever spinning anything, make sure you have the proper safety gear (including a face shield!) on just in case something does go flying.


----------



## Colj (Jan 3, 2012)

The Nova Chuck definatelly has a grub screw


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks gents. I have a Oneway Talon, I see where the grub screw goes but I can't find the d&@n thing. I also have a Supernova and I have the grub screw for it. I gues I'll call Oneway in Stratford (I have brothers and sister who live there) and see if I can pick one up when I make a visit. Took most of the day to put my new cabinet together, the lathe didn't take nearly as long. I had some time to do a couple of small bowls, have to finish the bottoms. Is the Talon chuck good enough to handle 14 - 16" segmented bowls.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

If you have a local hardware store some have those set screws. I got mine from the Do It Center.

Mike don't mean to argue with you but I have to say I disagree with you about sanding only in reverse. IMHO you should sand in both directions if the lathe does have reverse. Sanding if you only use forward or reverse on the lathe doesn't make any difference as you will have the same sanding marks. I start for example at 80 grit in forward and 100 grit in reverse. Then 150 in forward and 220 in reverse. I just alternate the grits with forward and reverse. You will get outstanding and smooth results. Sanding in one direction if it be forward or reverse does not get all of the sanding marks. 

Actually from another post here is my routine when sanding on the lathe.

I sand in reverse on every other grit. It raises the grain/wood fiber one way and then gets sanded off when going the opposite direction. My sanding routine goes something like this. I start at 80 grit at 500 rpm, then 100 grit at 450 rpm in reverse, then 150 grit in forward at 400 rpm, then 220 grit in reverse at 350 rpm. Now I use a 90* angle drill for power sanding with a medium pad up to 220. Now I start with a soft interface pad at 280 grit in forward at 250 rpm, then 360 grit in reverse at 200 rpm, then 400 grit in forward at 200 rpm. From 280 grit to 400 grit the drill is also running at half speed. The reason for reducing the speed during the grits from 280 to 400 is that as the size of the grit gets smaller if you go full bore 500 rpm and the drill full bore you just burnish the wood. It is smaller grit so reduce the lathe speed and the drill speed. It takes me almost as long to sand a piece as it does to turn it and my surfaces are virtually blemish free. I wipe the surface with mineral spirits and if I see any sanding lines I start over sanding. If I can see it then I know the customer can see it. Every piece that I turn gets sanded with this procedure. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Bernie for the heads up on the grub screw. Can't wait to try your method of sanding on my next project. But I' going to have to; heading to Florida (Disney) tomorrow. Maybe I'll run into Eli Manning. Think I'll spend a couple of afternoons at Sports World (the Braves hold spring training there). Bernie are you a Royals fan?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Enjoy your trip and have some fun. 

Not a big baseball fan but do follow them. Mostly follow the KC Chiefs. Been kind of a dry spell lately though and hopefully the new coach can do something.:lol:

As for the sanding I got this method from Vince Welch at www.VincesWoodNWonders.com has in my mind the best sanding supplies and pads. I use his orange medium pads from 80 to 220 grit and his soft blue pads from 280 to 400 grit. I use light pressure with both. Let me know how it comes out for you.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks again Bernie. I ordered the angle grinder, pads and discs from Vince. Just heading to the airport. It'll be a few weeks before I can post pics. Florida sun and beer, here I come.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Have a great time.


----------

